# Halfmoon Mustard Gas log



## Nelvick (Jul 13, 2018)

I have this beautiful Halfmoon Mustard Gas male with fry already. The female is a halfmoon full white female. 
Some video with 1 day old.


----------



## BettaStud (Aug 2, 2018)

Nice!!! can't wait to see how they turn out.Any pics of the mom?


----------



## Nelvick (Jul 13, 2018)

Here is mom


----------



## Nelvick (Jul 13, 2018)

Day 3 update. I already feed them with banana worms and looks like they are eating well. Dad is doing a great job.


----------



## BettaStud (Aug 2, 2018)

They looking good, but they don't look free swimming in the video. Don't overfeed too early buddy. Goodluck! 

Also remove the male tomorrow to prevent any issues.


----------



## Nelvick (Jul 13, 2018)

Thank you for the tip. I was thinking on the same thing. They are not swimming and they have big bellys. I will keep them with no food for at least 2 days or 3. 

I am monitoring that male every 15 mins :grin2: and is a great dad. (My keeper). Is so easy overfeed them since they are so tiny.


----------



## Nelvick (Jul 13, 2018)

Now finally the fry are swimming free and still dad is doing a good job. I feed the male and eat very well. He also expanded the nest. I am monitoring and this male is one of the good ones taking care about the fry. My plan is wait until tonight to remove the male, unless i see any danger. Still i have about 30 fry that need some help from the male, but i will say 75% of them are swimming without help. Here is the video.


----------



## leed (Feb 22, 2017)

They are so darn cute! I can't wait for mine to hatch. Hopefully I can keep them alive. I'll be keeping an eye on yours xD I want to compare how they will turn out.


----------



## Nelvick (Jul 13, 2018)

I decide remove the male from the tank as preventive. Now looks like 90% of them are swimming fine and only 10% on the aquarium bottom. They are alive but they swim up and down and some of them in sides. May be will wont make it if they drawn but i do not want to risk the others 90% since i will wont be at home all day. I can estimate around 150 fry swimming around. Maybe more, maybe less. 

Also i turned off the aquarium light to prevent algae from growing. The light purpose is only to help the male taking care of the fry, but since is not there anymore does not worth it. 

As tip: i am using my cellphone camera zoom to identify if there is still live banana worms around the aquarium to avoid over feed them. Once there are no live worms i will wait 1 day before feed them lightly.


----------



## Nelvick (Jul 13, 2018)

Here is where i moved the male to recover from that hard work. My shrimp tank. This male is a great dad, behave good with my shrimps and is very active swimming without mention is beautiful. Now time to treat him with live white worms, brine shrimp and live blood worms well deserved.


----------



## Nelvick (Jul 13, 2018)

Just another update from the betta fry. 

Today is Day 5. Fry looks happy and swimming very active. I notice only 4 death fry on top of the heater. May be they sit there and die from overheating the body ? dont know. 

Here the video.


----------



## Nelvick (Jul 13, 2018)

Day 6, 

They are growing really fast !!


----------



## Nelvick (Jul 13, 2018)

Video from today Day 6 night. I am wondering how many they are. I guess more than 60.


----------



## Nelvick (Jul 13, 2018)

An update. 

Today in the morning before go to work i seen the fry not to active and many laying in the bottom of the tank. Today after work i have may be have left 10 of them alive. 

I check the water parameters to determine the cause and the ammonia is just a little bit high, the nitrite considerable high and the nitrate high. PH 7.5 normal. 

I guess the problem has been overfeeding with Walter Worms and they are not eating them because are too large and when the walter worm die spike the parameters. 

The water has a bad smell as well. Temperature is constant in 79. 

What i am doing wrong? i guess may be instead to use walter worms i should use insuforia for the first week. May be they are dying starving since they are not growing in 1 week as they should do. 

This is a learning curve. Everytime i go farder.


----------



## leed (Feb 22, 2017)

Oh no! Hopefully those last 10 can survive. In my opinion I don't know if infurosia should be the main source of food. From my research people prefer using vinegar eels or microworms as a first food. But it's all up to you. Let me know you do with infurosia on your next spawn. Goodluck! Hoping those last 10 survives.


----------



## Nelvick (Jul 13, 2018)

I do have microworms here rigth now but i have been told that walter worm is even smaller than microworms. I also have banana worms.


----------



## leed (Feb 22, 2017)

Nelvick said:


> I do have microworms here rigth now but i have been told that walter worm is even smaller than microworms. I also have banana worms.


oh wow if walter worms are smaller, then your betta frys must be super tiny!!! I dont know the live span of walter worms, but from research vinegar eel lives up to 3 days before dying while microworms usually last for 12 hours only. So i prefer vinegar eel, so it wont dirty the tank quickly like in your case with the walter worms.


----------

